# Tethered shooting concern



## Nmx (May 3, 2012)

Hi there!

as im setting up my home studio im looking alternatives for tethered shooting. researching online i found out some sd wifi cards and gadgets like portable usb transmitters but for now im going for usb cable which brings the following question:

is there any real danger in keeping my camera body hooked up to my desktop pc while shooting? 

ive heard that there is a slight chance that a high tension shock from the computer might ruin my body


thx!


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 3, 2012)

Well speaking as an electrical engineer as well as a photographer, I would think the 'high tension' worries are pretty low, as long as you're in a facility with reasonably modern wiring. You'd want to make sure the power supply for the camera and the power supply for the computer are plugged into the same circuit, or at least share an effective common ground. I'd be extra careful in rustic or antiquated environments.

The more common worries in this setup (at least in the US) are 
1) damage to the tethering plug in the camera from extended repetitive use
2) tripping over the cables and dragging something to the floor.


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 4, 2012)

What Brad said- Especially NUMBER TWO... and that can cause number one...


----------



## Nmx (May 4, 2012)

lol yeah number 2 is a b*itch   

thank you for your replies !


----------

